# Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2011)

*Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben! gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2011)

*Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe mich mal beworben, bin sehr angetan von der Kühlungsmethode.


----------



## GTA 3 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Naja diesmal ist meine Interesse daran net so stark. Hoffentlich gibt es irgendwann wieder ne Graka zum testen!


----------



## Placebo (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

WTF... was ist das für ein Kühler 

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Thermalright Cyclone. Was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden?


----------



## Mix3ry (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ui der Völlig geräuschlose aber doch Leistungsstarke PC kommt immer näher 
(Erschwinglicher PC)


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wo kommt denn der Beitrag her?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Hmm - ausprobieren würde ich das Set ja gerne mal ("Erfahrung mit Silent-Hardwar"? Da hätte ich was anzubieten...), aber irgendwie fehlt mir passende Hardware für einen Test (gibts das auch mit SoA-Halterung?  Ich will mein Hauptsystem nicht zerpflücken) und gute Bilder sind bei mir auch immer so eine Sache


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

ich stell mir grad vor auf den kühler einen fetten 200er lüfter oder so zu packen


----------



## stinnux (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Schreiben die sich jetzt mit e oder mit a? Die scheinen sich da selbst nicht so einig zu sein. Aufeinigen Screenshots sieht man "Nofen" und unter www.nofencomputer.com kommt man auf die Webseite.

Im Artikel und auf der Webseite selbst schreiben die sich aber wiederum mit a "Nofancomputer", was ja auch irgendwie mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## lu89 (2. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> aber irgendwie fehlt mir passende Hardware für einen Test (gibts das auch mit SoA-Halterung?  Ich will mein Hauptsystem nicht zerpflücken) und gute Bilder sind bei mir auch immer so eine Sache



Ist auch mein Problem. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Teil einen fetten I7 ordentlich kühlt.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

boah... das ding sieht zwar mächtig aus, aber ich zweifel an der kühlleistung. oO


----------



## Placebo (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



lu89 schrieb:


> Ist auch mein Problem. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Teil einen fetten I7 ordentlich kühlt.


 Ich habe inzwischen mal nachgesehen, was der so kann. i7 2600K bei 65°C unter Prime, respekt (allerdings ohne case...). Wäre schon gut, wenn das hier ein Tester bestätigen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



stinnux schrieb:


> Schreiben die sich jetzt mit e oder mit a? Die scheinen sich da selbst nicht so einig zu sein. Aufeinigen Screenshots sieht man "Nofen" und unter www.nofencomputer.com kommt man auf die Webseite.
> 
> Im Artikel und auf der Webseite selbst schreiben die sich aber wiederum mit a "Nofancomputer", was ja auch irgendwie mehr Sinn macht.



Scheint im Umbruch zu sein. Auf der Cebit waren sie noch 100% Nofen, in letzter Zeit häuft sich Nofan, nach meiner Beobachtung wird es im englischsprachigen Bereich fast ausschließlich genutzt (sie sind auch unter nofancomputer.com zu erreichen). Aber die ganzen Prägeformen verwenden wohl noch Nofen.




lu89 schrieb:


> Ist auch mein Problem. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Teil einen fetten I7 ordentlich kühlt.


 
"ordentlich" vielleicht nicht, aber ausreichend und leise. Nur habe ich keinen fetten i7 übrig, den ich leise kühlen möchte und meinen Core2 kann ich nicht leiser kühlen. Aber dern 1400er T-Bird, den ich für Freundin und Retro endlich mal in Betrieb nehmen wollte, der könnte eine leise Kühlung (sowohl CPU als auch Netzteil) sehr gut vertragen und iirc liegt bei dem auch der CPU-Sockel hoch genug, dass ich mit etwas Glück noch an den AGP-Slot rankomme. Aber ohne Sockel-A-Halterung nützt mir das eben nichts.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde die Nofan-Kühler auch gern mal Testen, aber nur mit einer anderen Gehäusekonfiguration.

Und zu allem Unglück, hab ich gerade durch berufliche Zwänge, nicht die Möglichkeit, es nach meinen Vorstellugen zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn es um Kompatibilität geht, könnte ich, außer Silent-Grafikkarte und Silent-Netzteil, mit einem AMD-System, testen!

Da die TDP's bis 140Watt angegeben werden, wird das Teil sicher auch diese Leistung kühlen. Natürlich ohne fettes OC! 

NOFAN Corporation


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "ordentlich" vielleicht nicht, aber ausreichend und leise. Nur habe ich keinen fetten i7 übrig, den ich leise kühlen möchte und meinen Core2 kann ich nicht leiser kühlen. Aber dern 1400er T-Bird, den ich für Freundin und Retro endlich mal in Betrieb nehmen wollte, der könnte eine leise Kühlung (sowohl CPU als auch Netzteil) sehr gut vertragen und iirc liegt bei dem auch der CPU-Sockel hoch genug, dass ich mit etwas Glück noch an den AGP-Slot rankomme. Aber ohne Sockel-A-Halterung nützt mir das eben nichts.


 
Seit wann liegt ein Sockel A, Höher, oder Tiefer, als Sockel 939/940 und AM2-3+? Die haben doch die gleiche Höhe, von der Platinenoberfläche ausgehend.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Der Sitzt aber meist weiter vom ersten Erweiterungsslot weg als ein aktueller Sockel. Das war mit "Höhe" gemeint.
Den AGP weiter zu benutzen erscheint mir aber doch sehr optimistisch.

@Topic: Auch weil ich den Kühler schon mal in Natura gesehen haben weiß ich schon so dass der nichts für mich ist. Erweiterungsslots nutze ich, im Gegensatz zu gefühlt 90% der Forenuser, nämlich für mehr als nur eine Grafikkarte, also hab ich da nichts zu verschenken.

Zwei passende passiv Grakas hätte ich dagegen sogar noch im Regal rumfliegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Eines der Boards hat iirc die ersten beiden Slotöffnungen ungenutzt - da könnte es klappen. Ansonsten wäre halt ein Riser fällig, für Testzwecke käme so oder so erstmal die alte PCI-Matrox rein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Da die TDP's bis 140Watt angegeben werden, wird das Teil sicher auch diese Leistung kühlen. Natürlich ohne fettes OC!
> 
> NOFAN Corporation


 Die TDP-Grenze liegt bei 100 Watt, was sich insbesondere an der Markierungslinie erkennen lässt und auf der englischsprachigen Version der Website (ich kann kein koreanisch ) auch mit der Formulierung "CR-100A does not support CPU with more than capacity of 100W TDP" ganz klar zum Ausdruck gebracht wird.

Möglicherweise reicht die Kühlleistung für etwas über 100 Watt TDP (z. B. CPUs mit 125/130 Watt + Undervolting) aus, eine Garantie gibt es dafür aber nicht.


----------



## Xel'Naga (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe mir noch nie sorgen gemacht das ein Kühler das MB biegt, aber bei diesem Monster habe ich doch starke bedenken das Verformungen auftreten können.


----------



## Rolk (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

@PCGH_Stephan

Ich hab mal eine blöde Frage:  
Wenn man z.B. einen PII X4 955 125W besitzt und mit diesem einen PII X4 945 95W simuliert indem man die Taktraten und die Vcore Spannung entsprechend auf das Niveau des PII X4 945 absenkt, wird das bei einer Bewerbung akzeptiert oder wird man gleich aussortiert?


----------



## W0RSCHD (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

wenn das Gehäuse nicht so hässlich wäre, hätte ich mich glatt beworben, da sowas für meinen 24/7 PC ideal wäre.... schade


----------



## kingkoolkris (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



W0RSCHD schrieb:


> wenn das Gehäuse nicht so hässlich wäre, hätte ich mich glatt beworben, da sowas für meinen 24/7 PC ideal wäre.... schade



+1, wie die jungen Leute sagen würden


----------



## Shinchyko (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Also ich würde den Kühler und des Geheuse dazu testen. Jeweils mit meinen beiden Systemen. Nur hab ich keinerlei Möglichkeit das Netzteil ansprechend zu Testen. Ansonsten würde ich aber die vollgenden Tests machen.

- Ausstattung (Bilder und Video 720P)
- Montage (Bilder und Video 720P)
- Der 24/7 dauertest. Alle normalen C° Tests unter Windows und natürlich auch mit Spielen.
- Ausführlicher Test des Geheuses.
- Test des Netzteils (eingeschränkt)
- Fazit

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Ich habe mir noch nie sorgen gemacht das ein Kühler das MB biegt, aber bei diesem Monster habe ich doch starke bedenken das Verformungen auftreten können.


 
Der ist leichter als manch High-End-Tower mit Lüftern.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



Rolk schrieb:


> @PCGH_Stephan
> 
> Ich hab mal eine blöde Frage:
> Wenn man z.B. einen PII X4 955 125W besitzt und mit diesem einen PII X4 945 95W simuliert indem man die Taktraten und die Vcore Spannung entsprechend auf das Niveau des PII X4 945 absenkt, wird das bei einer Bewerbung akzeptiert oder wird man gleich aussortiert?


 Hm, schwierig ...
Es wäre schon ganz gut, wenn eine CPU mit nativ max. 100 Watt TDP zum Testen zur Verfügung steht. Falls es beim Test zu Überhitzungsproblemen kommen sollte, lässt sich kaum sicher sagen, ob die simulierte TDP ursächlich ist oder der Kühler nicht das hält, was Nofan verspricht. Ich will dich jetzt nicht vom Bewerben abhalten, aber es ist natürlich ein kleiner Nachteil.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der ist leichter als manch High-End-Tower mit Lüftern.


 Darüber staunt fast jeder in der Redaktion, der den Kühler mal in der Hand gehabt hat.


----------



## Eisfuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ahh Passiv,
da fängts an aus den Mundwinkeln zu Tropfen.

Hinter dem Kühler bin ich schon her seitdem ich ihn das erste Mal in nem Video von euch gesehen hab.

Aber mal erlich für die Kosten (ich mein ja nur der Kühler alleine für 125€) dafür bekommt man ja fast ne Passiv Wakü für

Allerdings Schreit mein neuer Antec Lanboy Air geradezu danach sowas reinzusetzen.
Bloss Hardwaretechnisch wirds bei mir Mittelmässig. 
Meinen Xenon W3520 Der sowieso kaum hörbar auf Wakü läuft. Takt ich sowieso hin und her Zwischen 80 - 130W TDP (laut Hardwaremonitor)
Demnach könnte ich die Tdp nur auf dieser Weise zur Verfügung stellen. Fraglich ist nunmal der Sockel 1366

Allerdings hab ich irgendwo wieder was vom 14. Oktober aufgeschnappt von wegen Bulldozer und FX-8110 oder so mit 95W TDP
Auf den bin ich ja schon Dreifach scharf und da der sowieso in den Lanboy sollte wäre das dann doch n Guter Zeitpunkt um ihn Vorher mal an seine Silentgrenzen zu Bringen.
Fraglich ist nunmal leider aber auch die Verfügbarkeit.

Kamera wäre nicht das Problem da Würd ich mir Professionelle Hilfe von ner Freundin besorgen.

Also wenns knapp wird mit den Auswahlskandidaten,
ich wäre Höchstmotiviert beim Thema Passiv und bei dem Kühler Sowieso.
Der rest ist ne reine Hardwaresache die dann wohl mein Konto lösen muss. (Sprich Board und Prozessor)

PS:
Tempmessungen würd ich dann mit nem T-Balancer Big NG vornehmen an Jeder Ecke vom Kühler XD


----------



## 0815klimshuck (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Der CPU Kühler ragt über den ersten PCIe x16 ... ergo ich würde meine Soundkarte und meine Oberste Graka ausbauen müssen nö danke 

Ich denke ist auch nur was für Office/Movie PC`s ... in ner Gamerbüchse macht das kein sinn


----------



## lu89 (10. Oktober 2011)

0815klimshuck schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ist auch nur was für Office/Movie PC`s ... in ner Gamerbüchse macht das kein sinn



Das Problem bei einem komplett passiven Gaming System ist ja auch eher die Grafikkarte. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das man eine passive 6850 ohne Gehäuselüftung vernünftig kühlen kann.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



lu89 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei einem komplett passiven Gaming System ist ja auch eher die Grafikkarte. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das man eine passive 6850 ohne Gehäuselüftung vernünftig kühlen kann.


 
gerade deswegen sollte PCGH EXTREM, EXTREM da mal ein Stück abflexen oder umbiegen (warlose Gewallt anwenden) eine Graka reinballern besser 2 oder 3 passive und ein EXTREMES Abfackel Movie Hochladen  Shutdown-Temps OFF und lass glühen die Kiste  Hardware die hier jeder gern hätte , liegt ja genug bei Euch rum  

@ PCGH RAFF lets do it


----------



## Dukex2 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Muss ja doch recht schlecht weg gehen das Set wenn sie es schon anfangen zu verschenken. Nach dem Luxx nun PCGH, wer kommt als nächstes?


----------



## das Widdy^^ (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ein sehr Interessantes Kühlkonzept!


  Aber,


  eine eingeschränkte Bauhöhe (wenn ich es richtig deute) von ca.:  40mm, ist für meinen Corsair RAM ca.: 53mm (um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen),  einfach zu wenig.


  Ohne ein SLI fähiges Mainboard oder zumindest mit Onboard Grafik kommt man mit diesem Kühlsystem nicht weiter.


  Dann ist da noch das Netzteil … bei 27 Amper auf der 12 Volt Schiene sind für ein GTX 460 schon recht knapp die ja so ca.: 25A Benötigt.

  In dieser Kombination ehr was für Office Bereich, aber dann ist das Set auch viel zu teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ein ganzes System mit einer GTX460 könnte mit 25A*12V versorgt werden


----------



## elohim (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Naja, ist schon ein Spitzen Produkt, leider ziemlich teuer. Und man muss sich halt vorher Gedanken machen, was genau möglich ist.
Aber auch für Gelegenheitspsieler  die ne lautlose Kiste haben wollen, ist das äusserst interessant: 
Mit einem i5 2500 und einer passiven 6850 hat man ein richtig potentes System, zur Sicherheit schnallt man auf die Karte noch einen 500rpm Lüfter welcher bspw via Speedfan im Fall der Fälle zugeschaltet wird.
Schade finde ich nur dass man sich für den Preis nicht bspw. mit Lian Li zusammengetan hat um ein modifiziertes, durchlöchertes 7FN o.ä. bauen zu lassen, das würde das Set sehr viel attraktiver machen.


----------



## freakyd84 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

@Eisfuchs: an diese Kombination habe ich auch als erstes Gedacht als ich den Kühler gesehen hatte. Der Antec Lanboy Air wäre doch perfekt für so ein Kühler geegnet. Tests würde mich da stark interessieren. Bewirbst du dich dafür?


----------



## Bull56 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

hmm-ob mein prozessor den kühler bei 4ghz aushält?


----------



## Xel'Naga (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ist der Kühler eigentlich für alle Motherboard kompatibel.


----------



## locojens (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Ist der Kühler eigentlich für alle Motherboard kompatibel.




Mainboards ja ... aber der passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse!

MFG loco!


----------



## Jarafi (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

Das ist ein sehr interessantes Konzept , da bin ich auf die beiden Tests gespannt.


----------



## KingKoolKata (11. November 2011)

*AW: Passivkühlungs-Sets Nofan A40 und A43 kostenlos testen - Jetzt bewerben!*

würde gerne mal die temps sehen wenn da ein langsam drehender 230er vorhängt


----------

